# Dumping to swap hangs



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2011)

Swap is on bsdlabeled third slice and /var/crash is in ZFS pool which consumes whole 4th slice
Whenever kernel panic occurs and dumping starts, it hangs at start:

```
... kernel: Dumping 316 MB:
```
What could be a cause?!
I had geli encrypted swap with permanent key and I also tried without geli swap at all and it is always same.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2011)

When panic occurs there is no dump, BUT, when I issue:

```
# reboot -d
```
Dump occurs and I can get in /var/crash

Problem is it dump soooo slow, like 5 sec for 16 MB and not at all when panic occurs?

I use 8.2 RC-2


----------

